# I guess i gotta post this again about what not to do on Hwy 84 from Woodside.



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

CLIMB IT!!

Old la Honda is way safer, but at 10 am Saturday June 25 there were 2 guys on tri bike climbing it. 

I just don't like to see any get put into a dangerous situation when 2 viable alternative are available.

That climb up 84 is a freakin raceway for everything from Harleys to Corvettes. Having every right to use the road is irrelevant if a Porsche just plowed up your back side as he came around a blind turn at 35 mph.

My map


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting that. It really helps. I had to really hunt for Old La Honda Road on RideWithGPS; it doesn't pop out at you as a viable alternative. I've been avoiding that part of the 84 since a scary experience about 25 years ago.

What's the second alternative?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

wgscott said:


> Thanks for posting that. It really helps. I had to really hunt for Old La Honda Road on RideWithGPS; it doesn't pop out at you as a viable alternative. I've been avoiding that part of the 84 since a scary experience about 25 years ago.
> 
> What's the second alternative?


King mountain, but that's a bit further north on 84 closer to woodside. It dumps you a bit north on Skeggs pt on 35.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Avoid skulls and crossbones, follow happy faces, got it. Still my favorite graphic on rbr.


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

zisceg, would you know anything about riding around sacramento? i am not from cali. thanks if you can help.

i have a cross country ride in the works what do you think about this from sacramento? take 16/jackson rd. to 49/main st. down to martell then on 88/john begovich hwy to jackson then follow 88/carson pass hwy up past kirkwood to get to carson city.

or do you think that going on 50/lincoln hwy to pollock pines then use the mormon emigrant trail would be better? 

Steve's Site check out the western express under the route maps


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

go do it said:


> zisceg, *would you know anything about riding around sacramento? i am not from cali. thanks if you can help.
> *
> i have a cross country ride in the works what do you think about this from sacramento? take 16/jackson rd. to 49/main st. down to martell then on 88/john begovich hwy to jackson then follow 88/carson pass hwy up past kirkwood to get to carson city.
> 
> ...


Sorry, not really. 

I do know a buddy did some century ride there last year an only gained 1000 ft for the entire 100 miles. 

Here is what can help. 

Strava heat map. If your proposed route has very little traffic on it from Strava, there's probably a reason. See if you can plan on the highly traveled routes if you are not from the area. 

Also, post here and say "I'm coming to Sac in July. What's a great 75 miler with about 5000 ft of climbing?" (or whatever you like to ride distance wise)


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

go do it said:


> zisceg, would you know anything about riding around sacramento? i am not from cali. thanks if you can help.
> 
> i have a cross country ride in the works what do you think about this from sacramento? take 16/jackson rd. to 49/main st. down to martell then on 88/john begovich hwy to jackson then follow 88/carson pass hwy up past kirkwood to get to carson city.
> 
> ...


american river bike trail to green valley road (into placerville). Side roads to mormon emigrant.

Mormon is a really long climb, but theres almost zero traffic. 

Best of luck!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> Sorry, not really.
> 
> 
> Strava heat map. If your proposed route has very little traffic on it from Strava, there's probably a reason. See if you can plan on the highly traveled routes if you are not from the area.


^^^ This for finding routes in new areas or even in your own area.


----------

